# Calculo de Cajas Cerradas método de la masa agregada (Leo beranek)



## detrakx

Buenas por aqui nuevamente.

En varias oportunidades di con varios post en lo que pedian planos para construir cajas. 
Si bien se pueden obtener resultados satisfactorios, pero es algo al azar. 
La mayoría de las personas se fian de los datos que nos dan los fabricantes a veces son pocos y nos faltan.
En otras ocasiones falsos de echo lo comprobé. Bajar 5 hz a una Fo, variar el QT o subirle unos dB de sensibilidad a la hoja de datos del parlante no es raro de ver en este mundo de la competencia comercial.
A pesar de ello los fabricantes poseen herramientas muy precisas y camaras anecoicas para la medicíon de los parlantes. Algo que se aleja mucho de la realidad. Lo anterior mencionado repercute directamente a la hora de diseñar una caja.

Me tomé el trabajo de explicar , y ejemplificar el calculo de las cajas cerradas. Con el metodo de leo beranek.
Uno de los padres de la acústica. Método que fue publicado en 1954. Mucho antes que se conocieran los parámetros T/s en fin Thielle & Small desarrollaron los mismos parámetros T/s en base a los planteado por beranek.

Dejo Un .Zip con un Documento Word 2003 donde figura el método completo. y una imagen con un ejemplo práctico.

SAludos


----------



## Machimbre

Gracias, muy bueno, bien resumido y muy prolijo... apuesto que también tenés los cálculos para bass reflex...


----------



## detrakx

Si lo tengo. Hay 2 métodos. Uno mas resumido y el otro un poco mas complejo.
En cuanto pueda lo armo y lo subo.


----------



## Leitox

muchisimas gracias me re sirve... Y bueno espero el del bass reflex


----------



## carpio

Hola detrakx, estuve haciendo estos cálculos para un woofer de 4" y me resultaron cualquier cosa, usando Fc = F0 el volumen me dio poco más de 1l, que me perece muy chico, revisé las cuentas una infinidad de veces, los valores de frecuencia medidos en el experimento no distan mucho de los del ejemplo, la pregunta es, ¿puede ser que no resulten para un parlante tan chico?, saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## detrakx

Hola Carpio: 
El Cálculo no varía. Se puede hacer perfectamente con un woofer de 4".
Antes que nada tene en cuenta un woofer de 4" tiene una Fc relativamente alta.  En comparación a otros woofers de mayor díametro, Recuerda que la Compliancia Acustica = CAS , es la eslaticidad de la suspension x La susperficie del Cono elevada a la Cuarta. 

O sea al tener una Fc alta de alguna manera el parlante es duro o mas bien su compliancia es baja.
Cuando se utilizan parlantes duros no se necesitan muchos litros para amortiguarlos con la caja.

Despues Algo que sucede en el cálculo que suele generar problemas es que hay que respetar la unidades a veces estas generan problemas. Tambien CMS, CAS y CAB, SD habría que utilizar los valores con las mayor cantidad de decimales posible para evitar un margen de error.  

Si queres pasame los datos y le pego una mirada. 

saludos. !


----------



## carpio

Gracias por la pronta respuesta!
Estoy seguro que las unidades y los valores están bien, revisé bien en que unidades estaban las fórmulas y usé una calculadora científica para hacer las cuentas, así que no corté ninguna cifra. Le puedo haber errado a alguna cuenta, es muy común que me pase je je 
Las mediciones que tomé fueron las siguientes:
Fo=117Hz
Fo'=88,5Hz
M'=20g
el radio efectivo del cono 3,6cm
Con estos datos el volumen máx me da poco más de 1L.


----------



## detrakx

Hola Carpio: 
Tus cálculos estan bien. Me dieron los mismos resultados.

VOL= 1.0745 litros @ 117hz.

Como que esta complicado meter el parlante en 1 Litro de Volumen    jaja no hay problema incrementá el volumen de la caja que la Fc no se va correr.  En cajas cerradas nunca la Fc es menor que la Fo del parlante. 
Al incrementar el volumen de la caja en este caso. Lo único que varía es Q de la caja, mientras mas volumen le des mas suave será la pendiente de atenuacion en bajos.

Sin embargo asi a ojo como es un parlante duro, y por sus otras carácterísticas tiene toda la pinta de ser un parlante para un bass reflex. De esa manera podes compensar un poco las bajas F.
Tambien por el corte que tenes en esos 4" esta ideal para armar un sub en un futuro.  Yo me inclino mas a esa opción ya que un un reflex con esos parlantes con suerte llegas a cubrir hasta los 80hz.

Bueno suerte con 4" despues comenta como fue con las cajas. 

saludos.


----------



## carpio

Je je, sí en un litro no me entraba el parlante! En este momento tengo uno de esos parlantes armados en un sub, pero no me convence mucho, como no sé mucho, y no tenía como calcular la caja para el sub, hice lo habitual, busqué en el foro y armé una cualquiera ( para sub claro) dimensionada para el tamaño del parlante, pero la curva de atenuación es un asco. Por eso cuando ví planteado el cáculo de la caja cerrada decidí intentarlo.
Tendré que buscar entonces como calcular la caja para un sub, no la veo muy sencilla .

Gracias detrakx.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá tenes una guia general para relevar los parámetros e Thiele-Small y el software recomendado para diseñar cajas cerradas, bass reflex, bandpass, etc.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Tratá de validar con esto los resultados del método que usaste.

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx

carpio dijo:
			
		

> Tendré que buscar entonces como calcular la caja para un sub, no la veo muy sencilla .



Carpio Como te comentaba anteriormente es un woofer de 4" parlante chico y duro para radiar bajas F.
Si quieres bajos la caja cerrada es la menos eficiente pero la mas simple de diseñar.
Puedes realizar un bass reflex. y obtener mas bajos. 
Y si te das maña con la electrónica podes armar algunos filtros para realzar bajas frecuencias.

Como dijo EZ. entra en el link te explica como obtener los parámetros T/S con esos datos podes cargarlos en WINSD y simular los tipos de Cajas.. y asi evaluar que es lo mas conveniente. 

SAludos. !


----------



## Alfdorf

Saludos desde Ecuador,

Cuando se tienen varios parlantes del mismo tipo, el volumen (cubitaje) total es la sumatoria de los parciales?

Cuando se tiene varios parlantes y son de distinto tipo (bajos, medios altos), el volumen (cubitaje) total es la sumatoria de los parciales?

Si se hace un caja porteada para varios parlantes, hay que poner un puerto por cada uno, o se puede poner uno solo y como se calcula el puerto?; como se hace para parlantes de distinto tipo?

Gracias y felicidades


----------



## detrakx

Buenas. te respondo en el mismo orden

1- Si
2- No. cuando son de distinto tipo para el ejemplo que citas, seria un sistema de 3vias En este caso el woofer y el midrange tienen que estar aislados uno de otro. y cada uno con sus respectivo cubitaje. (volumen). En el caso del Tw no suele ser necesario por lo general. ( Los TW de domos, o bala ), en caso de ser un Tw de cono algun 3" o  2" es recomendable aislar. ( Varios parlantes, midrange y Tw vienen aislados de fabrica con una campana de chapa ). Tambien a tener en cuenta que las cajas se rellenan parcialmente de material absorbente teniendo mayor absorcion en medias y altas frecuencias.
3- EL port tiene calculo, hay maneras muy simples. con pequenas formulas.
El concepto es simple una caja acustica tiene un volumen . A este se le hace un orificio este mismo tendra Largo, Radio y Superficie. Y dependiendo de estos valores la caja resonara a una frecuencia dada. ( resonador de helmholtz )

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absorbente_Helmholtz

Es decir que se puede calcular el port de una caja sin tener un parlante. Pero eso no sirve de mucho ya que el port depende directamente de como responda el parlante.
El parlante es el que manda en este caso. Dependiendo de sus caracteristicas y del volumen de la caja, se tendra que sintonizar a una f en la que extienda las bajas frecuencias. De esta manera se logra un sistema mas eficiente.

- En el caso de tener 2 parlantes iguales tener en cuenta lo de la pregunta 1.
- Si se usan 2 parlantes distintos pregunta 2. al tener distintos volumenes se puden  hacer distintas afinaciones. o sea 2 tubos con 2 f distintas.

Tambien se pueden hacer varias perforaciones estas corresponden a la sumatoria de sus radios. Obteniendo un radio mayor. 

SAludos.


----------



## gls2000

Para agregar la masa necesaria para implementar prácticamente este método ...

Para agregar masa al cono yo utilizo imanes pequeños distribuidos en diferentes partes del cono. 
Coloco un imán encima del cono y otro debajo del mismo, los mismos quedan sujetados por la fuerza magnética de los mismos.

Me resulta la forma mas sencilla y rápida de implementar este método.


----------



## detrakx

hola gls parece práctico el método, pero no sabria decirte si es certero el cálculo utilizando el magnetismo de los imanes, ahi tendrias una fuerza agregada que no es de la naturaleza propia del parlante. guarda con eso. 

Lo que podrias hacer para corroborar buenos resultados es despejar CMS y luego CMS´ :
es decir CMS se obtiene, teniendo en cuenta el peso de la bobina +  el cono + la carga de aire frente al cono. Por eso ( MMS+MMD ) 
Y CMS´ debería ser el mismo resultado teniendo en cuenta que Wo varia por el peso agregado, sería Wo´  y utilizando MMS+MMD+M´.

si CMS=CMS´el cálculo es correcto.

saludos.


----------



## gls2000

detrakx ... He probado el método comparándolo con otros métodos y no hay diferencias significativas, evidentemente el campo de los imanes que uno coloca sobre el cono no llega a afectar en nada (algo muy ínfimo).

Además hay que considerar que el campo magnético disperso es practicamente nulo... fijate...

imán                  ◙◙◙
cono       -------↨↨↨↨---------
imán                  ◙◙◙

Al estar cada imán pegado uno el flujo magnético corre de uno a otro y el campo magnético hacia afuera se cancela.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Abel2050

Hola detraKx. estube  leyendo el manual de diseño que subiste yy me gusto por ser claro, pero hay una consulta. en la formula de  de CMS y CMS hay unos variables que no se aque representa es (Wo)2

le agradesco su atension.

Oh alguien que lo sepa pr favor les suplico que nos explique Gracias


----------



## detrakx

Observa la siguiente imagen, con esto se te va aclarar la duda.
Saludos


----------



## Abel2050

Gracias por su pronta respuesta,  ya lo entendi, te agradesco. y digame una vez que  tengo esos parametros en que programa  caluclos las dimeciones de la caja?  estuve   al final aqui me sale en Litros  ese dato donde le pongo para que me arroge las medidas?

Gracias Por COmpartir su conocimento. DetraKx

Saludos



Me olvidaba  comentarle estale en mi pc el WInsd Pro. 
la pregunta es me servira eso y si tienes otra programa para  hallar dimenciones a partir de los litro, Fo, Wo,SD que se Obtiene  en estas formulas?
y que madera me recomienda para  la caja  acustica ps  soy  primeriso en este proyecto 

GRacias


----------



## detrakx

Ten en cuenta que el resultado es obtenido en m^3 (metros cubicos);  1m^3 = 1000 Litros.
Lo puedes observar en la hoja del ejemplo practico.
No hace falta ningun programa para calcular el cubitaje, es muy simple hacerlo.

Ej: Si tienes que hacer una caja de 30Litros. y quieres que sea totalmente cubica. (un cubo)
30L raiz^3 =  31,07 cm 

Es decir:
Largo = 31,07cm x Ancho = 31,07cm x Profundidad=  31,07cm = 29,99 L

Ahora bien, hay una manera de optimizar las cajas cerradas, respecto a cuestiones del bafle step y/o resonancias generadas dentro de la caja.

El bafle step refiere a la respuesta de la pendiente por debajo de la fo del conjunto (caja + parlante). la manera es modificando la geomietria de la caja respetando el volumen calculado.
Por otra parte las resonancias se corrigen ubicando material absorbente (lana de vidrio, fieltro) en el interior de la caja.
Existen dimensiones tambien llamadas (golden ratios) para distribuir estas resonancias y lograr que estas sean poco abruptas, (amortiguadas).
Luego las paso ahora no las tengo a mano.

Con respecto al WinISD, te faltarian datos como Qms, Qes, Qts, los tendrias que calcular y asi ingresarlos al programa, luego con el volumen que obtuviste calculando, lo cargas en el proyecto y podrias observar la respuesta del sistema (caja + parlante).

Pasate por este link para aprender a relevar los datos T/S
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Saludos.


----------



## Abel2050

Gracias,  es decir a los calculos  en Lt en las formulas que nos subiste  todavia le tengo que  le tengo que sacar su Raiz Cubica? 

en Mi Caso voy para una caja de un amplificador  combo de bajo  Electrico  no es tan cubo la caja



Mira, DetraKx  encontre este programa que esta en la web que halla el litro de tu caja servira haber dale una checada
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/box_wizard.asp?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## detrakx

Abel2050 dijo:


> Gracias,  es decir a los calculos  en Lt en las formulas que nos subiste  todavia le tengo que  le tengo que sacar su Raiz Cubica?



*No*, el ejemplo es para que te des cuenta que si haces raiz cubica del cubitaje obtenido. obtienes un valor que es igual para las 3 dimensiones. Largo, ancho y profundidad.
de esta manera es simple hacer un cubo perfecto.

Creo que no me explique bien. 
30L raiz^3 =  31,07 cm 

Es decir:
Largo = 31,07cm x Ancho = 31,07cm x Profundidad=  31,07cm = 29,99 L

Respecto al link, se lo ve practico fijate si te es de ayuda. 
Fijate que ahi pide los valores en pulgadas 1"=2.54cm

Saludos.


----------



## Abel2050

GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACIAS DetraKx, Gracias ahora si me quedo muy claro, mm y hacerca del sof que te envie  si tiene en litros y si se puede hallar con los calculos y comprobar si  pero si no tienes mas omenos los parametros del parlante creo que es confuso.

y otro y talvez Ultima pregunta una vez que halle todo las dimensiones de la caja  como hallo la avertura de la caja que siempre veo en los amplificadores de bajo que va en la parle Posterior no  se si lo viste, bueno  me imagino que para ello tambien se necita tener ciertos parametros verdad? sino sonaria diferente.

GRacias la informasion que me diste lo guardare bajo 7 llavez esta exelente  y claro

mas seguro en la proxima semana termine todo y ahi lo subire  las foto del acabado.


----------



## detrakx

Abel2050 dijo:


> y otro y talvez Ultima pregunta una vez que halle todo las dimensiones de la caja  como hallo la avertura de la caja que siempre veo en los amplificadores de bajo que va en la parle Posterior no  se si lo viste, bueno  me imagino que para ello tambien se necita tener ciertos parametros verdad? sino sonaria diferente.



Esa avertura que mencionas es el "port" o tubo.
Ese tipo de caja se llama *Bass reflex* podes buscar informacion en el foro o en otras paginas. 
Este tipo de caja se utiliza para compensar las bajas frecuencias logrando un sistema mas eficiente. El conjunto caja + tubo resuena a una frecuencia que depende del volumen interno de la caja y del las dimensiones del tubo.

Con el WinISD, puedes simular este tipo de caja.

Saludos


----------



## Abel2050

Exelente, Gracias voya buscar  la info.


----------



## Abel2050

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Auxilio!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hola DetraKx
 mirando los calculos me doy cuenta que  el litrage me sale muy demaiado alto, 
849540988124.262 y  no se en que estoy errando

Tengo un parlante de 12 pulgadas 
mediendo con el VOltimetro con un generador de señal
La 
fº=30GHZ
fº´=19GHZ
Diametro del cono es de 72Cm
M´= 80gr.
El parlante tiene Un Radio  r=11.5cm

Se lo sulico me de una manito  o si en algo estoy fallando, crei que ya lo tenia

me  olvidaba estoy utilizando una R de 82Ohm/5W en serie con el parlante tal como muestra  el grafico de medicion.


----------



## detrakx

Hola Abel, veo que tenes varios errores.
Primero antes que nada la Fo se mide en Hz y no GHz. la letra G= 1000 000 000 (mil millones).
Esas son muy altas frecuencias por encima de las redes Wireless.
El ancho de banda de audio utlizado es normalmente de 20Hz (veinte ciclos) a 20Khz (veinte mil ciclos)

Por otra parte me dices que tienes un Diametro = 72cm eso esta muy mal. !! un parlante de 12" tiene un diametro aproximado de 26 cm. recuerda que el radio= diametro/2.
Por otra parte utilizamos metros y no centimetros y en el peso Kg.
100cm =1m ; 1000gr = 1kg.

Medi bien el cono con una regla y luego dividir en 2 para obtener el radio.
El resultado en [m] (metros).
Ej:
d= 0.26m
r=0.13m
Sd=0.0530 m^2

Saludos.


----------



## Abel2050

Antes Gracias por prestarme atension, ps creo que me desespere y escribi mal el  valor de 30GZ
 si  estoy acostumbrado a mas a escribir en GHZ por que trabajo  justo como dices con  wireles y computo se me fue.

en cuanto a alas mediciones  hice todo correctamente ( bueno para mi ) a no ser que la medida del cono sea  al justo donde  esta la bobina y Yo  midi  justo donde termina la Bocina y se sugeta al metal con un material parecido  al gebe y  esta los agujeros para los tornillos

Mide todo el perimetro con una cinta metrica, podrias explicarme por favor en que parte es lo que  se mide antes que me de un colapso. jajajaja  ya  le habia dejado  ese parlante ps taba buscando otra manera  de hallar los litros y ya estoy a punto de la frustrasion. 

talvez se mide e el teminal del cono ese q se encuentra con las Bobina? 

Gracias Por su atension, Espero su ayuda 



y digame la frecuencia de resonancia te parece logico? 
 Fs = 30HZ  Sin maza en el parlante 
 Fs´=  19GZ con maza en el parlante

Otra cosa estabien que anote esta variacion de frecuencia o debia aver anotado los valores de voltages que me arrojaba el Voltimetro en  alterna? ps estos valores anote por que al darle  senal de audio a esta frecuencia  en el multimetro me  arrojaba mas voltage  y otras frecuencia no eran menos.



Es decir al que cando al señal de audio le ponia 30HZ  en el Voltimetro   marcaba 1.2VAC  y Casi Igaul poniendoles monedas que en su totalidad pesaban 80g

Espero no Molestarte DetraKx Desculpeme si lo estoy incomodando, GRAcias



ok? medi mal el diametro, perdon   era 0.23,2m ahi esta la falla me parece jaja disculpas


----------



## Abel2050

y  que es de Fc ( frecuencia de corte)
en la Hojita dice Fc = Fo o mayor  en mi caso la la Fo = 30HZ  
¿ el Fc tambien sera 30HZ ? o hay que hacer  algun calculo mas gracias


----------



## detrakx

Abel2050 dijo:


> y digame la frecuencia de resonancia te parece logico?
> Fs = 30HZ  Sin maza en el parlante
> Fs´=  19GZ con maza en el parlante
> 
> ok? medi mal el diametro, perdon   era 0.23,2m ahi esta la falla me parece jaja disculpas



Abel por favor 0.23,2 esta mal, pone valores coherentes  "." o "," si no parecemos locos y nunca nos vamos a entender.
Supongo que el valor mencionado es;  0.232m = 23.2cm 
Por otra parte  Fs y Fo es lo mismo, disculpas si es mal entendido, me estaba refiriendo a la frecuencia de resonancia. 

los valores Fs=30Hz y Fs'= 19Hz utilizando 0.08Kg= 80gr. me parece logico.
Los valores de tension son orientativos nada mas, lo que importa es encontrar las Fs y Fs' para poder seguir con los calculos. 

te dejo adjunto una imagen para que veas como se puede medir el cono.
Simplemente con una regla o cinta metrica mides el diametro del cono hasta los extremos donde empieza la suspension del parlante (ojo la suspension no tiene que ser medida. solo el cono). Por ello es diametro eficaz.

Saludos.


----------



## Abel2050

mmm  si de verdad me estoy volviendo loco con este proyecto pense que era facil, jajajaja
 bueno lo que me referia es  
 en la Hojitas de claculo
 hay

Fc  = Frecuencia de Corte
Fs  = Frecuencia de resonancia

 la pregunta es   como hallo este valor de frecuencia de  corte ooh le pongo el mismo  valor que la frecuencia de Resonancia?

esta en la formula para hallar CAB                 CAB = CAS/((Fc/Fo)^2/0.87)
y   me sigo desculpando  por ser insistente 

Las medidas ya las hice 
Fs = 30HZ
Fs´= 19HZ
Diametro  0.232m
R    =      0.116m
M   =      80gr
Ahora lo que le digo es  como hallo Frecuencia de corte.
si te entiendo que Fo = Fs
Pero Fs sera  =  Fc y sino como le doy ese valor  Gracias
Saludos Ojala  ya termine con este  cajon


----------



## detrakx

Abel a en la ultima parte del documento dice los siguiente:


Para calcular CAB necesitamos el valor Fc que corresponde a la *frecuencia de corte de la caja.*
*Para cajas cerradas la Fc siempre es igual a Fo o mayor que esta, nunca Fc puede ser menor a Fo.*
*Para Fc=Fo Seguro que el valor del volumen de la caja será demasiado grande como para realizarlo en la práctica. El valor Fc se elije a discresión y dependiendo el valor que elijamos resultará el volumen total de la caja.*

** Los cálculos de CMS, CAS y CAB son valores muy pequeños utlizar en los posible la mayor cantidad de decimales o notación científica. Para evitar errores en los cálculos.*

Bueno como veras, tenes que hacer el calculo de CAB las veces necesarias variando el valor de Fc (frecuencia de corte).
Por ejemplo, calcular CAB para las siguientes frecuencias de corte:
fc= 35Hz
fc= 40Hz
fc= 45Hz

A medida que hagas el calculo te vas a dar cuenta que el volumen disminuye cuando el valor de fc sube. Mayor fc, menor Volumen de la caja (caja mas chica).

Recuerda M=0.08Kg  no 80gr. sino los calculos te van a dar erroneos.
El valor de la masa del cono + la carga del aire MMD+MM1= en [Kg]
Respetar las unidades.

El valor de CAB= [m^3] metros cubicos
1m^3 = 1000 Litros.

Y aver si ya obtenemos ese volumen.

Saludos.


----------



## Abel2050

DetraKx,  ¡Graaaaaaaaaaaacias amigo!  me salio con 45hz   82.9652Litros creo que es algo razonable y creible,

Gracias por su imensa paciencia por compartir Tu conocimiento y perdonad mis errores por tener poco conocimiento, pero igual aprendi un monton Eres un maestro. GRAACIAS ahora a construir la caja

 cualuiqer tip  para la construccion de la caja es bien venido

Gracias 
Saludos


----------



## detrakx

En buena hora tienes el volumen. Ahora tienes que elegegir como realizar el gabinete el tipo de geometria.

Te paso 2 ejemplos para el volumen que obtuvistes:

Medidas internas:

0.53m x 0.43m x 0.35m = 79.7 Litros 

0.7m x 0.44m x 0.26m = 80 Litros

Una vez que tengas armado el gabinete rellenar 3 o 4 caras internas de la caja con lana de vidrio de 2"
la lana de vidrio absorbe parte de la presion que se genera dentro del gabinete.

Suerte.


----------



## Abel2050

Exelente, Gracias    esto sera la semana que biene 
 listo esta todo OK


----------



## Abel2050

Antes quiero  pedirles desculpas por la demora en construir  este combo que por cierto suena  exelente no puedo pedir mas soy principiante en bajo y me gusta su sonido. Pero No Pudo haberse hecho realidad sin su Gran y imnesa paciencia de DetraKx quien me ayudo con  los calculos para  la caja caustica, y a Selkir por el aporte de Circuito y el impreso del Previo. y a tdos los amigos  fororeros que aportaron  con ideas como para eliminar los ruidos de fuente. 

y aqui esta el esfuerzo de todos 

aaaah  no se vayan enojar le puse mi apellidos como marca.
alguna idea adicional es bien venido.


----------



## detrakx

La caja es bass Reflex


----------



## Abel2050

Si Detrakx es Bassflex con la informasion que encontre en el foro y tu  ayuda pude hacer ese paralante que suena  muy bien. me gusta su sonido solo le falta algunos efectos como el distorsion y presencia, ero de lo demas tiene todo y lo importante que seuna bien  para tocar en grupo esta exelente.

GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA  AMIGO  estare eternamente agradecido por la ayuda  del diseño de  caja.


----------



## detrakx

En buena hora tienes esa caja sonando, se la ve muy prolija felicitaciones 
Saludos.


----------



## Abel2050

Gracias A Tu uyuda pude hacerlo, GRACIAS  Detrakx. de verdad   solo que me demore un poco  en construir por el tiempo, estaba un poco ocupado con las PCs, Pero ahi esta. ahora el otro reto es hacerme otro pero para Guitarra y despues otro para mi piano digital que  sus parlantitos solo me sirven para practicar en casa pero para tocar en  grupo se pierde y necesariamente necita de un ampli y el ampli que le pusimos no le  ayuda en el sonido  mas de lo contrario lo malogra el sonido y entrega un sonido que no es.

si tienes infromasion  para  Amplificador para pianos digitales me pasas informasion Por favor.

GRACIAS


----------



## detrakx

Hola Abel, para plantear esos proyectos es buena idea que analices el rango de frecuencias de cada instrumento. 
Busca en Don Google hay tablas que figuran el rango de frecuencias de los instrumentos. De esta manera sabras cual seran los parlantes mas adecuados para utilizar.

Por ejemplo para el caso de un piano digital es muy probable que ocupe la mayor parte del rango de frecuencias audible, en ese caso tendrias que armar un monitor Full range (rango total). 
Para el caso de una guitarra electrica, un monitor que cubra desde los 50Hz hasta los 8Khz aproximadamente seria suficiente. En este caso con un parlante rango extendido se podria encarar el proyecto.
Busca en el foro, que hay muchos proyectos de cajas y amplificadores para instrumentos
Saludos.


----------

